# What do you tell your kids?



## Lisa (Feb 15, 2007)

Many of the members here have a CCW and carry on a regular basis.  

My question is what do your kids think of it and have they ever inquired as to why you do?  What are the answers you give them?  Are they just so used to seeing mom/dad carry that the subject never comes up?  Just curious as to their response to it and how you handle their queries.


----------



## bydand (Feb 15, 2007)

Lisa said:


> Many of the members here have a CCW and carry on a regular basis.
> 
> My question is what do your kids think of it and have they ever inquired as to why you do?  What are the answers you give them?  Are they just so used to seeing mom/dad carry that the subject never comes up?  Just curious as to their response to it and how you handle their queries.



My kids know I have firearms and that I like to shoot.  They do not know when I have it on me.  If I choose to carry, the weapon goes into position when I am in my bedroom and is concealed when I step out of the room.  Just the way I do it, and find it works well.  I think the oldest would get the concept because he is 9 now, but doubt the 3, 5, or the 7 year-old Ruffians would get why I had it with me.


----------



## bydand (Feb 15, 2007)

As a side note.  Usually the wife doesn't have a clue weather I carry or not when we go out.  It may be taking a real narrow view of the whole concealed portion of the CCW name, but I think it means the only person that knows is the one with the weapon; not their kids, not the people with them, not the people around them.


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 15, 2007)

Lisa said:


> Many of the members here have a CCW and carry on a regular basis.
> 
> My question is what do your kids think of it and have they ever inquired as to why you do?  What are the answers you give them?  Are they just so used to seeing mom/dad carry that the subject never comes up?  Just curious as to their response to it and how you handle their queries.



Well, firearms are a normal part of our life.  We are hunters.  We also like to go shooting.  They've all accompanied us to the shooting range.  My older two have been shooting firearms since they were seven years old.  My younger two are aware (six and four) and will be trained soon how to handle them when they get old enough.

As for our CCW permits, they know we have one, but don't usually know when or if we carry our guns.  The point for us (the parents) are to keep our guns concealed when we carry.

As to questions about why from our older ones, we've talked about the history of the second amendment (brought up when they study civics in school and discuss this topic with us at home).  This discussion has come up more recently because of the Trolley Square shooting in Salt Lake City.  Our two younger ones haven't really given this any thought to ask questions--they do listen in to these discussions.

- Ceicei


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 15, 2007)

Lisa said:


> Many of the members here have a CCW and carry on a regular basis.
> 
> My question is what do your kids think of it and have they ever inquired as to why you do? What are the answers you give them? Are they just so used to seeing mom/dad carry that the subject never comes up? Just curious as to their response to it and how you handle their queries.



Not having a child or children, this still reminds me of a story from a guy at work. At the time he had three daughters his som came later. He had asked the oldest to get something from the bedroom She walked in and saw that the there was a hand gun on the dresser and no trigger lock or not locked in the access safe. She closed the door went back and told her Dad about the gun and that the room was not safe for her to go in. The Mother had walked away for a second on the phone and closed the door. She was placing it back in the safe. The father had taught her and the next youngest (* the youngest daughter was a little young to learn *) about guns and gun safety. How to recognize a mag and when it was in the gun. How to know what a trigger lock or cable lock looks like. Took them shooting so that they were not afraid of the noise or the idea of a gun. The Gun was out of reach of even the eldest, but she knew the room was not safe for her. Why? She had education and not ignorace on the subject. (* I said ignorance as in no experience and no knowledge where she might investigate by accident. *) 

If A child grows up with alcohol in the house (* assuming no abuse of the alcohol *) and they see it as not forbidden they are less likely to seriously over indulge while growing up. (* Pesonal experience and also experience of those families of my friends with multiple results *) If a child grows up with the understanding of blades then they are less likely to stab another child in play. 

My nephew is all into power tools and knives and has been since he was about 2 years old. One Christmas I took a pocket knife with me to help with boxes and paper. My Nephew was about 10 and had been working with knives for a while. So it was no problem for me to hand him the bldae to he could open the box and toy he had gotten. My Niece (* Different Sibling *) was a toddler and she started to wonder around and she cut between me and my Nephew. I placed my hand over the blade of the knife and trapped it flat against my leg. My Nephew was surprised for he was being safe for himself and with me, but the look on his face was total surprise for the toddler that snuck up on him. He learned a lesson I was there to help him. No one got hurt. Later when one of his friends was showing off with a pocket knife my nephew tried to help him be smart, but he ended up cutting himself for not being safe. He was not used to be around them. 

I believe in education on any subject.  With out education no one can make a good decision. 

As to why, there are lots of reason why people would carry a weapon. Sometimes I am asked the opposite, why do I have a knife while everyone else has a gun. (* depends on the group I am out with *)

So, my expectation is that if they grew up with Mom and Dad carrying then they would just accept it. If a life changing event or attack occurred then the child might see the stress and also the reason for the item for possible defense.


----------



## Ian Kinder (Feb 16, 2007)

Lisa said:


> Many of the members here have a CCW and carry on a regular basis.
> 
> My question is what do your kids think of it and have they ever inquired as to why you do? What are the answers you give them? Are they just so used to seeing mom/dad carry that the subject never comes up? Just curious as to their response to it and how you handle their queries.


 
I teach my son that all combat skills are based on the principle that innocent life is worth protecting and that safety is a personal responsibility.


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 16, 2007)

Ian Kinder said:


> I teach my son that all combat skills are based on the principle that innocent life is worth protecting and that safety is a personal responsibility.


Very well said, sir.  That could very easily become a sig line.  I like the way how you expressed it.

- Ceicei


----------



## arnisandyz (Feb 16, 2007)

I am of the belief that if you try to hide something from your kids or create a fear about it, they will want to know what all the poop is about and get curious.

My 6 year old daughter is growing up around firearms just like I did. I'm teaching her a healthy respect for them, I don't project a fear of the gun, and even though she hasn't shot it yet, I let her hold and get familar with "her" Ruger 10/22 that my dad gave me. She knows she is not to touch even her toy cap gun without me. With that toy I'm teaching her the "big 4" proper gun handling rules. She knows I dryfire practice in the garage and has even joined me in some mock stage setups with her cap gun. She's actually pretty good on her draw and running safely from cover to cover engaging targets and observing the 180. Its amazing what kids can pickup.  I'm going to get her an airsoft gun for her birthday so we can both have a little fun at home. I'm just glad that she is interested in something I do. She has NO intrest in the Martial Arts. One day she asked me if she could borrow some of my targets. She pasted them up on the walls of the house, putting some of her stuffed animals in front of them as No-shoots, then asked me if she could practice...warms my heart!

As far as carrying, since she has been briefed on the proper handling of firearms and thier role in life, she thinks nothing of me carrying. There were even times where she has even reminded me that I didn't put it on (I don't wear it when I take her to school) so now she is also learning when and where its allowed.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 19, 2007)

arnisandyz said:


> I am of the belief that if you try to hide something from your kids or create a fear about it, they will want to know what all the poop is about and get curious.
> 
> My 6 year old daughter is growing up around firearms just like I did. I'm teaching her a healthy respect for them, I don't project a fear of the gun, and even though she hasn't shot it yet, I let her hold and get familar with "her" Ruger 10/22 that my dad gave me. She knows she is not to touch even her toy cap gun without me. With that toy I'm teaching her the "big 4" proper gun handling rules. She knows I dryfire practice in the garage and has even joined me in some mock stage setups with her cap gun. She's actually pretty good on her draw and running safely from cover to cover engaging targets and observing the 180. Its amazing what kids can pickup.  I'm going to get her an airsoft gun for her birthday so we can both have a little fun at home. I'm just glad that she is interested in something I do. She has NO intrest in the Martial Arts. One day she asked me if she could borrow some of my targets. She pasted them up on the walls of the house, putting some of her stuffed animals in front of them as No-shoots, then asked me if she could practice...warms my heart!
> 
> As far as carrying, since she has been briefed on the proper handling of firearms and thier role in life, she thinks nothing of me carrying. There were even times where she has even reminded me that I didn't put it on (I don't wear it when I take her to school) so now she is also learning when and where its allowed.



Happiest day of my husband's life was when our daughters showed interest in shooting as well.  The story of your daughter warms my heart too.

Everyone's responses were what I thought would probably happen.  I was figuring that when a child grows up with it being the norm, it really is no big deal.


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 19, 2007)

arnisandyz said:


> My 6 year old daughter is growing up around firearms just like I did. I'm teaching her a healthy respect for them, I don't project a fear of the gun, and even though she hasn't shot it yet, I let her hold and get familar with "her" Ruger 10/22 that my dad gave me. She knows she is not to touch even her toy cap gun without me. With that toy I'm teaching her the "big 4" proper gun handling rules. She knows I dryfire practice in the garage and has even joined me in some mock stage setups with her cap gun. She's actually pretty good on her draw and running safely from cover to cover engaging targets and observing the 180. Its amazing what kids can pickup. I'm going to get her an airsoft gun for her birthday so we can both have a little fun at home. I'm just glad that she is interested in something I do. She has NO intrest in the Martial Arts. One day she asked me if she could borrow some of my targets. She pasted them up on the walls of the house, putting some of her stuffed animals in front of them as No-shoots, then asked me if she could practice...warms my heart!


That's awesome...good for her, and for you.


----------

